# Probleme mit IBH-Link an der Profibusschnittstelle



## Sandra Siegrist (29 Januar 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe einen IBH-Link an die Profibusschnittstelle an einer CPU-315-2 DP angschlossen. Der IBH-Link ist auf der Ethernetseite an einen Hub angeschlossen und besitzt eine eigene IP-Adresse. Der Treiber IBH-Net habe ich auch installiert, und im Step 7 SIMATIC Manager (unter WIN XP) erscheint unter PG/PC Schnittstelle der IBH-Link (Profibus). 
Wenn ich diesen nun auswähle, und in die Online-Ansicht wechseln will, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Kontakt zum Adapter gestört". Ich habe auch schon die Busparameter verändert, was leider auch nichts gebracht hat. 
(Der IBH-Link gibt Antwort auf  Ping).

Vielen Dank.
MfG,
Sandra


----------



## merlin (16 März 2004)

Hey Sandra...

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem, das aber sehr schnell gelöst war. Der IBH_Link ist für einen Hub/Switch ausgelegt worden. Willst du ihn dirket an einem Notebook betrieben, musst du das Ethernetkabel auskreuzen.

Da gibts nette Adapter dafür

Funktioniert das??


----------



## Zottel (16 März 2004)

Soweit ich aus Sandras mail ersehe, IST der IBH-Link an einem Hub angeschlossen und er LÄßT sich pingen (was er bei direktem Amschluss ohen Adapter nicht täte).
Bei dem Link ist ein kleines Konfigurationsprogramm dabei, hab? vergesen wie es heisst und wo es sich installiert. Damit wählt man die Funktion des Adapters zwischen 
MPI
Profibus
und PPI
und speichert sie dauerhaft im Adapter.
Stimmt diese Einstellung?


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn bei WinXP die Firewall aktiviert ist, dann ist der NetLink zwar über Ping erreichbar aber ansonsten ist keine Kommunikation möglich. Deshalb auch mal kontrollieren ob der Port 1099 (wg. der Nummer in der Hilfe nochmals nachsehen) freigegeben ist.

Gruß Sitta


----------



## merlin (16 März 2004)

Hey Zottel...

Der Adapter liesse sich auch pingen wenn er direkt am Notebook betrieben wird. Aber du hast recht, ich hab Sandras Mail wohl etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## Zottel (16 März 2004)

merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Zottel...
> 
> Der Adapter liesse sich auch pingen wenn er direkt am Notebook betrieben wird. Aber du hast recht, ich hab Sandras Mail wohl etwas falsch verstanden.


Entschuldige die Rechthaberei, aber der Adapter (IBH-Link) kommt mit derselben Stiftbelegung, wie es ein ungekreuztes Patchkabel aufweist, das du in eine Netzwerkkarte im PC steckst. Wenn du sein Kabel in den PC steckst, sind Sender mit Sender und Empfänger mit Empfänger verbunden. 
Da funktioniert weder ein Ping noch sonst irgendetwas. Der Hub hat an seinen Buchsen genau die umgekehrte Belegung wie eine Netzwerkkarte, so dass alle Teilnehmer mit einfachen, billigen ungekreuzten Kabeln angeschlossen werden.
Der zusätzliche Adapter zum direkten Verbinden des IBH-Link mit einem PC tauscht die Leitungspaare von Sender und Empfänger.


----------

